# Kits, Hoods, and any Body mods



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

can someone point me to some sites that could hold body kits, hoods(preferably carbon fiber), or any body mod sites for a 05 Sentra? also what is the difference between the 00-03 editions and the 04-05 editions?
like is there any noticeable differences between the 2?

i'm not just gonna just "add a lip" to my stock bumpers and what not, so dont mention it. just wasting ur breathe....er finger power haha.

also, where can i find an exhaust kit for a 1.8 sentra? thnx for any information given.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

you can try extreme dimensions for your body kits. for an exhaust, their are numerous places. you can try greddy, or some other exhaust parts. the differences in the two are the front frame. the headlights are different and the the bumpers are different. also the taillights are different. basically alot of cosmetic stuff. just a little advice, please DO NOT RICE OUT YOUR CAR!!


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

in terms of "ricing" out my car... what would u mean by that?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

All show and no go...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Sin_Arucard said:


> can someone point me to some sites that could hold body kits, hoods(preferably carbon fiber), or any body mod sites for a 05 Sentra? also what is the difference between the 00-03 editions and the 04-05 editions?
> like is there any noticeable differences between the 2?
> 
> i'm not just gonna just "add a lip" to my stock bumpers and what not, so dont mention it. just wasting ur breathe....er finger power haha.
> ...


hey it a fellow alaskan.. ! welcome to the boards. hit me up and ill help ya with everything ya need. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sin_Arucard said:


> in terms of "ricing" out my car... what would u mean by that?



Their definition changes with the seasons.
Just do what you want, and fuck the haters.

:cheers:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

didnt mean it to be offensive. i too am doing mostly cosmetic mods to my car, just to make it look a little better. what i meant by ricing it out is, do not put a body kit on, before you have rims. also do not get some wacky color or some crazy graphics. 1CLNB14's car should be an example of what our cars can look like, and i think that it is not riced out, because it is a show car. but sometimes i see a civic :thumbdwn: with a widebody kit, shaved everyhting, gay ass graphics, neons everywhere, slammed, and then i look at the rims, and they are rolling on steelies. i just dont like that look. but if you dont have the money to go all out, then thats fine.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, it's not my money they are burning.
If somebody wants a triple decker combat wing, who am I to tell them they can't have it.

Would I put it on my car, hell no. 

b14sleeper, thanks for the props.
Maybe she will be back in my garage one day soon.
It's been in the body shop/s for the better part of 2 years now....


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey, what ever happened to your car, it went in to the shop to get a candy paint, and was supposed to finish in may or something right?


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

okay... opinions theyre great. also thnx for sharing, just i need some links to places that are pretty good in the their prices and have quite a bit of stuff for 1.8s 05 sentra...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

as stated earlier, check www.extremedimensions.com, and www.**************.com


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I have heard bad things about www.**************.com .

I would try www.aerotrends.com or www.stillen.com, they have the nicest kits I have seen.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> I have heard bad things about www.**************.com .
> 
> I would try www.aerotrends.com or www.stillen.com, they have the nicest kits I have seen.


i have used **************.com, i regret it, i eventually got the stuff, but it came in 3 shipments, one (mesh grill) got here in one week, the second (body kit) in 2-3 weeks, and the 3rd (front and rear fenders) those took 3 months, that is 3 months of them telling me they have been shipped, but we got a hold of who had the items exactly and ************** never bothered to pay, so i dont know if they tried to screw me or what, but i eventually got my stuff it just took 3 months of calling every 3-4 days. it was so not worth the money i saved


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

heres a specific hood i wanted, i wanted a carbon fiber Evo 8 style hood. i'm not sure if they make it for an 05 sentra... i remember seeing it at a site somewhere while at my friends, but i cant remember what it was called and either can he. anyone know where i could find that? 
oh as for rims, what style, brand, and stuff should i get? open to any ideas on that, still lookin for a stylish and not too expensive rims, i lean a little towards chrome rims, but JDM style rims are cool too.

so if u would, link me or show a picture of the rim u have in mind.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got most of my stuff (for the B14) straight from the VIS (front), Erebuni (sides) and Street Scene (rear lip).

As for the wheels...
What color is your B15?

b14sleeper, I sent you a PM...


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

well my sentra is a like..... a granite color... it changes due to light... it'll be gold during one part of the day, silver on another, and granite color when their is hardly any light... it weird, but i'm going to be painting it black with red vinyls.... so yeah. but like i said, i kinda lean towards chrome, but no big SUV lookin rims... not something that it would look like it'd go on a some Escalade or somethin.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There are some polished/chrome tuner style wheels.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

wow! thats friggin awsome! whats the site to those? i love those rims!


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

forget that last comment haha. but yeah, those are nice. i'm liking those. also, as for body kits... which do u think looks better for a sentra? Evo 3 or R34 kit?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sin_Arucard said:


> well my sentra is a like..... a granite color... it changes due to light... it'll be gold during one part of the day, silver on another, and granite color when their is hardly any light...



sounds like Radium.

why'd you buy that color if you're just going to paint a brand new car black??????


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

the day i looked for a car, i wanted the black one. i had to think it over, figure out the numbers, and see if i could afford such a car. so then when i went back 2 days later it was sold. so i bought the next best thing. i bought a granite, goldish, silverish color. looked kinda cool, but i was really wanting a celica at the time, but i couldnt afford it.
also i wasnt planning to do anything to my car at the time. so after a while. i then decided i still want that black color. so i want to paint it black. for my own reasons, not because someone else wants me to. i just prefer black... if the color red wouldt jack up my insurance then i'd choose that color, but it does so i avoid it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the R34 style a bit better than the Evo style.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

The only carbon fiber hood for the 04/05 sentras is the stock one. There are no bodykits available for the 04/05 Sentras. The only thing available to you is the custom taurus lip, the aersospeed lip, or the nismo front and rear lip, none of which you want. 

The 02/03 have a different rear bumper, along with different lights (front/rear) and different bumper in the front. You can get an 02/03 rear bumper from a body kit and make that fit, side skits are also the same between these years, along with the same fenders, if you want aftermarket ones. You will need a lot of work to custom fit a front bumper from an 02/03 body kit if you want to put it on your 05, along with different front lights.

And please, do not get chrome wheels on your 1.8 sentra. Please.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

so u think i should go JDM type wheels? also i saw a kit for 05 sentra. its called Octane, but looks like the r34. plus i found lights as well. so eh, if i do order them and they dont fit, i'll try to find a way to make them... well the body kit that is.

http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=1169

those are the rims i wanna get... i dunno how to show the picture... so yeah...

i'll get whatever rims i wanna get.

aside from that. how much do paint jobs usually cost? like a decent one, where i dont have to get all areas... where they take apart my car...???


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sin_Arucard said:


> so u think i should go JDM type wheels? also i saw a kit for 05 sentra. its called Octane, but looks like the r34. plus i found lights as well. so eh, if i do order them and they dont fit, i'll try to find a way to make them... well the body kit that is.
> 
> http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=1169
> 
> ...


DO NOT GET THOSE WHEELS! I am serious. You will have the ugliest looking sentra ever. Those types of wheels do not belong on 4 door sporty looking econobox that costs less than 17k. 

What are JDM type wheels? Go with something sporty looking. Graphite/silver wheels or something. A paint job can cost you 200 bucks for a shitty one from maacco, all the way to $5,000 for quality work. Expect to pay 1k to 2k for a regular paint job where they dont get all the areas.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> DO NOT GET THOSE WHEELS! I am serious. You will have the ugliest looking sentra ever. Those types of wheels do not belong on 4 door sporty looking econobox that costs less than 17k.
> 
> What are JDM type wheels? Go with something sporty looking. Graphite/silver wheels or something. A paint job can cost you 200 bucks for a shitty one from maacco, all the way to $5,000 for quality work. Expect to pay 1k to 2k for a regular paint job where they dont get all the areas.



Who the hell are you to tell anyone what they should and should not buy?
Are you buying them?
I didn't think so.
Who cares what you think, it's not your car or your money.
If he likes them, that's all that really matters now isn't it....

Should everyone just build their car exactly the same as everyone else?
:fluffy:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Who the hell are you to tell anyone what they should and should not buy?
> Are you buying them?
> I didn't think so.
> Who cares what you think, it's not your car or your money.
> ...


Dont be a smart ass. I am just telling him the general consesus on flashy/chrome/polished wheels on a sentra. He will get more shit for having them on the car than praises. If he doesnt care whatsoever what people/society will tell him about the shitty looking factor of the combination of his car and those wheels, then let him buy them. (Dont tell me "buy your own stuff, and dont listen to other people. Because I agree - to a certain extent). I care about what I think, but I dont care who disagrees with me. How many times have you seen someone flamed or looked down upon because they have those types of wheels on a car that they dont belong on? 

And no, not everyone should build their car as everyone else, but use some common sense.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

i highly doubt i'd have "the shittiest sentra ever" kuz ive seen some pretty shitty ones up here. plus usually black goes well with the chrome look. i think they'd look well, but ur probably not the person that likes chrome a lot. just like my friend, his personal preference are those sporty kinda rims similar to this:

http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=1546

the reason i dont go for that "sporty" look on the wheels is, it just looks a little too stock to me. yeah i know that whole sporty look isnt stock and yada yada yada. sure looks a little stock to me.

i'd go for something a little on this line:

http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=1492
http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=1548
or
http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=1751

that last one someone is already sportn those rims up here on a 04 Eclipse.
i'd lean on something along this line too. i really like these:
http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=888

but still i'm a chrome kinda person... just me...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Dont be a smart ass. I am just telling him the general consesus on flashy/chrome/polished wheels on a sentra. He will get more shit for having them on the car than praises. If he doesnt care whatsoever what people/society will tell him about the shitty looking factor of the combination of his car and those wheels, then let him buy them. (Dont tell me "buy your own stuff, and dont listen to other people. Because I agree - to a certain extent). I care about what I think, but I dont care who disagrees with me. How many times have you seen someone flamed or looked down upon because they have those types of wheels on a car that they dont belong on?
> 
> And no, not everyone should build their car as everyone else, but use some common sense.


Common sense?
That went out the window when I decided to mod a 1999 Sentra GXE LE. 

I'm just saying that if the guy likes those wheels, why would he care what other people (you) think about them? 
I've seen far worse wheels on a Sentra, but I couldn't care less because they are not on my car.
Who says that those wheels don't _belong_ on a Sentra?
Some said that modding an econo-box, grocery runner was stupid to begin with. If we listened to those haters way back in the day, where would we be now?
The guy asked for input on wheels, but explained that his taste leaned to chrome style wheels. Some people like that style, others don't.
That doesn't mean that one is right and the other is wrong.


----------

